# Habistat dimming thermostat



## Butchvw (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi all,

Just getting my equipment together to set up a new vivarium for my first bearded dragon.

Because my house gets cold at night i will need to have a ceramic heat bulb to keep the ambient temp up.
Have been looking at the Habistat digital dimming day/night thermostat to control temp. In the description i see that i has points to plug in 2 different heaters, fans etc. 
Can anyone tell me if this means i can use the above mentioned thermostat to control basking lamp for daytime temp and then it switches over to the ceramic heat lamp when its night. 

Any help appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

As far as I know it is one heater and one device.

so on mine I have the heater and lighting.


----------



## Butchvw (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks for that info. After much searching I actually just found the instructions for one online and i see that it it for 1 heater and the other port is for lights like you said.

Do you have any experience with the microclimate stats? Any good? 

And also, if i have a dimming stat working my basking lamp at the hot end, would the temp probe need to be in the cool end to save the basking lamp heating this cool side up too much? 
Or would you recommend having a basking lamp stat probe at the actual basking spot area and then a pulsed day/night stat with the temp probe in the cool end controlling the ceramic lamp

I now plan to have a dimming stat as a safety feature for my basking lamp and a seperate pulse stat working the ceramic heat bulb at night when my room drops in temperature.

Sorry for all the questions or if i sound like a dumbass. Being a newbie i just want to make sure i get it right. I've Read so much conflicting information from so many different sources its now melting my brain and this seems to be a great forum for good advice.

Thanks Arcadiajohn!


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

Not sure exactly which model you are looking at - can you add the link to the exact item on the blue lizard reptiles website?

I've seen the dual models - they have two thermostat settings, two probes and two sockets to plug in two heaters ... so they can be used for either two vivs or for a hot and cool end of one viv. This is essentially two thermostats in one unit. I've not seen timers on these?

The day/night ones use a photo cell (light sensor) on the stat to see if it is day or night and you make a setting for your day and night temps. I think you have an adjustment screw for the light sensor. But I've found the light sensor is quite difficult to convince if it is day/night with simple room lighting

I've not seen a model that offered both day/night and dual heating/probes.

It might be simpler to just get two stats and two timer plug/sockets.


----------



## Butchvw (Mar 30, 2017)

https://www.bluelizardreptiles.co.uk/reptileheating/thermostats/608641996852

This is the one i am now considering for controlling the basking lamp.

https://www.bluelizardreptiles.co.uk/reptileheating/thermostats/608641996890

And this one for controlling ambient temp via a ceramic heat lamp. 

My main issue is that the room temp drops quite a bit at night and because i dont want any light in the viv at night but still want to keep the temp above 16° there will have to be a ceramic lamp also

My reasoning behind wanting a day/night stat is that im not sure if the basking lamp will be enough to heat the whole viv to a decent enough temp when its on during the day. Seems easy enough to get the basking spot temp correct by adjusting the height of the bulb . Thats why i was thinking of having the ceramic heat bulb hooked up to the day/night stat, so it can heat to a set temperature for the cool end during daytime and automatically adjust for the lower heat required at night. 

The 2 stats linked above should do the job i think now i realise the habistat digital dimmer isn't what's required

Please correct me if wrong

Thanks for the reply


----------

